# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Martech SL3 BruteForce Cloud System - Automatic NCK Generator

## mohamed73

*SL3 BruteForce Cloud System 16.11.2011*  Added AUTO NCK Calc - after BF finish you will se COD file and after 1 min ALL 7 NCK codes rady to enterAdd second COD file format - for MX UsersIn client software introduced few small fix (ver.1.3.17.128)  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Don't forgot ! MSM SL3 Cloud System is still FREE  * _Special TENX to Piter_

----------

